# CWNA: what's it worth



## fluffybunnyfeet (Nov 12, 2011)

I have the opportunity to take a CWNA class next semester and I'm wondering a couple of things in my deliberation.

1. How hard is it? (compared to CCNA or Net+)

2. What's its practical worth in the job market? I don't see many listings for people looking for CWNA certification and most of those are for higher level jobs. (I'm entry level).

3. Is this considered an entry level cert?

Thanks,


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it is not wise for you to get this certification without experience just as the ccna is not wise for you to get without experience. It is not entry level and neither is the ccna


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Nov 12, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> it is not wise for you to get this certification without experience just as the ccna is not wise for you to get without experience. It is not entry level and neither is the ccna


Thanks.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

I tend to agree with what GBL has said. But, in any case, I haven't seen much call for wireless specialists. Most often, it's an add-on certification for network admins who already administer wireless networks.


----------

